# Discord server for autistic furries!



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Dec 30, 2020)

UPDATE: the server has been deleted, and will not be revived.


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 30, 2020)

I've been wondering myself about why there hasn't been an austic furry discord server made before. I'd like to join!


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Dec 30, 2020)

Chomby said:


> I've been wondering myself about why there hasn't been an austic furry discord server made before. I'd like to join!


Alrighty then! An invite will be coming your way shortly.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 30, 2020)

Never really been sure about myself but i got a couple of friends with it and they'd like something like this so if i don't count i'll grab them and point them in the direction of this thread.


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Dec 30, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> Never really been sure about myself but i got a couple of friends with it and they'd like something like this so if i don't count i'll grab them and point them in the direction of this thread.


Sure, you can do that! 

And don't worry, you don't necessarily have to be on the spectrum to join. Just an interest in the server and its theme is all you really need. So if you're really interested, then you're still very much welcome!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

can i join?


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Dec 30, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> can i join?


Sure!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

how


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Dec 30, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> how


You just joined a bit ago


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 30, 2020)

Sounds like a neat idea. I'm interested in checking it out!


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Dec 30, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Sounds like a neat idea. I'm interested in checking it out!


Alrighty!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

do u need to have autism to join just wondering


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Dec 30, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> do u need to have autism to join just wondering


Not necessarily, just an interest in the server is good enough.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

oof i got kicked oops
sighs, im pathetic....


----------



## Incumouse (Jan 7, 2021)

i'm around to join if this is still going ;0


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Jan 7, 2021)

Incumouse said:


> i'm around to join if this is still going ;0


And it still is going! An invite will be sent shortly.


----------



## The Derg King (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi. New furry here since late Dec last year. Absolutely love everything to do with dragons, they're so hot. I'm on the autism spectrum as I have aspergers. Don't like humans anymore either, except for my gf who also joined the furry fandom with me <3 hoping to meet some great people, make some new friends and ofc share hot images of dergs. Rawr <3


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Jan 22, 2021)

The Derg King said:


> Hi. New furry here since late Dec last year. Absolutely love everything to do with dragons, they're so hot. I'm on the autism spectrum as I have aspergers. Don't like humans anymore either, except for my gf who also joined the furry fandom with me <3 hoping to meet some great people, make some new friends and ofc share hot images of dergs. Rawr <3


Alrighty! An invite will come your way shortly.


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Aug 8, 2021)

Little reminder that this server is still up and open for anyone who wants to join! We're always happy to have more members


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 9, 2021)

What do y’all discuss in the server?


----------



## FluffyMochii (Oct 5, 2021)

I'll join ^^


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Nov 16, 2021)

Update here, we might be deleting this server again. Reasons being my mental struggles and some stuff going on in the server, and my friend and admin not being able to run it without being mentally drained. I feel like I've been a shitty server runner. Guess I'm not mentally ready for it. Too many painful memories of making stupid mistakes. I guess that's it. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 16, 2021)

JonnyTheYellowDragon said:


> Update here, we might be deleting this server again. Reasons being my mental struggles and some stuff going on in the server, and my friend and admin not being able to run it without being mentally drained. I feel like I've been a shitty server runner. Guess I'm not mentally ready for it. Too many painful memories of making stupid mistakes. I guess that's it. I'm really sorry.


F


----------

